# Apparell for Tall & Skinny Guys?



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm tall and skinny. Size large jerseys fit my torso width but aren't long enough. Size XL jerseys are long enough for me but flap in the wind around the waist.

Anyone found a brand that makes mountain biking apparel for tall and skinny dudes? For example, I've found certain outdoor brands fit me better, for example, Mountain Hardware makes cool gear but it fits terrible, whereas Arcteryx stuff fits me like a glove with long sleeves and slender cut. Any such brands in the MB apparel world?


----------



## jlmuncie (Sep 10, 2010)

What's your height & weight? I'm about 6'-1", 168lbs and find I'm in between large and medium jerseys for the same reason as you. I've found that Louie Garnieu (SP?) seems to fit snugger and longer, Voler jerseys are also long for the size.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

I am in a similar situation. I just gave up and make do with the shorter sleeves. I prefer that than being a giant sail.


----------



## digitalmarker (Feb 8, 2010)

I know this is going to sound ridiculous but you can always have them tailored. Probably $20 per jersey to cut off the extra material


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I'm 6'3", and actually I just ordered a jersey from Louis G. that is okay but just doesn't quite fit, same problem. I don't mind the short sleeves so much, but the shirt hiking up is annoying. I have just taken to wearing bibs so my midsection isn't exposed. Never thought of tailoring, maybe it will come to that but I was hoping that some company out there made stuff to fit us tall and lanky types.


----------



## one incredible donkey (Jul 19, 2007)

The Boz said:


> ... but the shirt hiking up is annoying. I have just taken to wearing bibs so my midsection isn't exposed. Never thought of tailoring, maybe it will come to that but I was hoping that some company out there made stuff to fit us tall and lanky types.


You either need to get over your XL jersey being loose but long enough, or you need to get over exposing your back on the trail as you ride. I'm 6'5" and 195 pounds and I find stuff to wear in retail shops and online. I buy large and extra-large jerseys and if they ride up in the back, I don't notice because I'm too focused on the fun I'm having.


----------



## straverse (Nov 7, 2008)

Lennard Zinn sells tall Squadra stuff on his site-

Zinn Cycles::Big and tall cycling clothing

I'm surprised that the Garneau jersey didn't work for you. I'm 6'4" and tried on a large enerblok jersey/ jacket last week that fit real nice. Otherwise, I think you're doing the right thing with bibs. I also think that a lot of the Ibex stuff is a bit longer than average, if wool is your thing. Capo stuff also seems to run long.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I hate jerseys that are too short and keep riding up. A little trail in your chamois? No thanks. And I'm not looking for a snug roadie/racer fit. So I tend to err on the side of a little too loose to get long enough.

Of the jerseys I have, I'm happiest with the fit of ones made by Royal (XL). Also reasonably happy with the fit of Titec (XL), Jett (XL), and REI (L). I'm less happy with the fit of my Fox (L, XL) and Performance (L, XL) jerseys. YMMV.

I'm 6-4, 175 with a 33" inseam.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Aerotech Designs make tall sizes in cycling clothing, good prices too

Aero Tech Designs Cycling Apparel and Bike Shorts, Biking short, bicycle clothing, cycle apparel, bike clothes


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

6'4 185 lbs here. for short sleeved jerseys i buy the raciest more euro roadie pro cut i can find and XL usually works pretty well. in jackets, there's often different cuts available in similar items, many of the euro brands do this better than USA based brands. Endura jackets fit me great and work well. granted some are cut to have many layers under them, but they generally don't turn into big sails.


----------



## supatree (Oct 4, 2009)

handy tips one and all, Im 6'7" and about 230lbs I too have riding gear issues, Ive found a bit of sucess lookin outside the strict mtb box, camping and outdoors brands (marmot, nothface etc) have good well made mircofibre stuff thats perfect for riding and often they have better sizing. While we are on the subject of apparel, where to find super long shin guards? Sorry to highjack a strict clothing tread but I figure some of the guys that posted here might have an idea.


----------



## wittym (Dec 1, 2011)

i'm 5'10 140

I fit into champsys stuff pretty well.
I have a long torso, bibs fit nice, arms propper length. 

check them out!


----------



## wittym (Dec 1, 2011)

most euro fit clothing companies should fit your bill


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Bib shorts, have the straps lengthened. Who cares how short the shirts are then...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

hado_pv said:


> Bib shorts, have the straps lengthened. Who cares how short the shirts are then...


Good tip :skep:, 2nd to Aero Tech Designs for everyone that wants tall sizes without modification.


----------

